# Piranha Super Spy Car



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Has anyone gotten the re-release of the Piranha Super Spy Car, i.e., the Man from UNCLE car? Is it worth buying?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I posted a review of it in the general Modelling forum a couple of weeks back... it's quite nice.

The only odd thing is that the decal sheet is pretty much for the converted Piranah race car, yet the kit only builds the Man from Uncle car... so they are useless unless you just want to make some odd custom car.

The rest of the kit is nice, albeit fairly simple. Molded in blue-grey plastic you do get both clear and tinted windows, a nice clean chrome sprue, good tires and a reasonable instruction sheet. Unlike the old AMT kits, this one does have a rudimentary painting guide. Some things still require some research. The instructions say to paint the body "BC" or "Body Color" but they do not say what that was for the TV show. But, the enclosed b/w and color booklet in the kit will help a lot.

It would be nice to see AMT rework the Subeam Tiger/Alpine kit into the Get Smart car...


----------



## phantom11 (Jul 12, 2007)

The color the kit is molded in looks quite similar to the color of the car on the tv show. I was wondering about the possibility of not painting the exterior, but finishing it with Future for a high gloss look. Think it'll work? I've never tried that before...


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

You could do that except, IMHO, plastic just looks like plastic. If you do try to use the kit color (the real car was more metallic) I would polish the parts with something like Tamiya polishing compound. I did that a while back on a black molded car body and it really popped. Just the plastic was as glossy and smooth as a good clear coat. The downside is that somehow it still looked like plastic, and you could see mold lines in the plastic, sink marks etc.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Plastic usually is white with the pigment inside it and the specular highlights are white- this was something computer graphics struggled with in the very beginning. Engineers were building the 3D simulations and everything they made looked like it was out of cast plastic.
Colored materials have a highlight of the same color, just brighter.


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

What type of engine did the UNCLE car have?


----------

